

Unsubscribe anyone from Streak's mailing list - sudheendrach

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.streak.com&#x2F;unsubscribe?email=aleem@streak.com&amp;source=SnoozeAndSplitEmailSpec<p>Change the email parameter and you are unsubscribed. No authentication!<p>@Streak team - are you listening?
======
dang
This is not a good fit for Show HN.

~~~
sudheendrach
alright :)

------
alooPotato
Thanks for the heads up, we're on it.

~~~
sudheendrach
Is that Aleem Mawani?

